# Free Monsoon Mister Competition



## Amazing Amazon (Sep 1, 2011)

To launch the new Exo Terra Monsoon Mister we are offering a free Monsoon Mister with postage to the person from APS who posts the best looking enclosure suitable for this unit. Competition starts now and will finish on Sunday the 11th September at 7.00 pm. You can post photos here or on our facebook page HERE Photos will be judged by the Amazing Amazon crew and all likes from APS and Facebook will be taken into consideration in our decision. We have attached a link to the item that will be won. Start posting pictures !!!
Exo Terra Monsoon Mister View Product


----------



## Smithers (Sep 1, 2011)

View attachment 216017


----------



## Basssman (Sep 1, 2011)

What a generous offer Amazing Amazon

Here is my new Boyds enclosure a Exo Terra flexarium 100, two photos one with door open one closed.












Cheers Sam


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Sep 1, 2011)

Good stuff. Both very nice.
Paul


----------



## dihsmaj (Sep 1, 2011)

I was gonna post my frog enclosure but everyone else's are better.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Sep 1, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> I was gonna post my frog enclosure but everyone else's are better.



My thoughts exactly, not going to bother with mine, haha


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## littlemay (Sep 1, 2011)

^ Oh that's just not fair! =p


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Sep 1, 2011)

All entries welcome, but we are looking for amateur builders who have designed the enclosure interior themselves. So creativity and individuality are important factors!

Some great entrants, keep 'em coming guys!

Paul


----------



## Flaviruthless (Sep 1, 2011)

I'll have to try to finish mine in time!


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Sep 1, 2011)

Amazing Amazon said:


> All entries welcome, but we are looking for amateur builders who have designed the enclosure interior themselves. So creativity and individuality are important factors!
> 
> Some great entrants, keep 'em coming guys!
> 
> Paul


Does this mean i'm excluded??


----------



## frogboy77 (Sep 1, 2011)

Amazing Amazon said:


> All entries welcome, but we are looking for amateur builders who have designed the enclosure interior themselves. So creativity and individuality are important factors!
> 
> Some great entrants, keep 'em coming guys!
> 
> Paul





Hi Paul, I'm twelve turning thirteen in december and here is my enclosure for my frogs


----------



## snakeluvver (Sep 1, 2011)

Just_Plain_Nuts is banned from this competition :|


----------



## Just_Plain_Nuts (Sep 1, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Just_Plain_Nuts is banned from this competition :|


Shut up .......you are.........


----------



## snakeluvver (Sep 1, 2011)

Smithers said:


> View attachment 216017


Wow who are the lucky residents?



Just_Plain_Nuts said:


> Shut up .......you are.........


Yeah but Im crap anyway lol


----------



## denozo (Sep 1, 2011)

I realise its not quite up to the same standard as some of these fantastic enclosures but my Angle heads love it. They would really appreciate one of these fantastic units. You have to be in it to win so everyone interested should put up a picture of their enclosures. I would love to see many great pictures .

View attachment 216067


----------



## frogboy77 (Sep 1, 2011)

your pic didnt work denozo... maybe try again?...


----------



## Moreliavridis (Sep 1, 2011)




----------



## Owzi (Sep 1, 2011)

From a blank canvas to Iron Range in my lounge room ;-)


----------



## Scleropages (Sep 1, 2011)

Oh pick me!!! , hehe
Save me bloody spraying every day before I rush to work!:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Jarrod_H (Sep 2, 2011)

this is my 90 x 45 x 90 Exo Terra it houses Bones my jungle python and a monsoon mister it just what i need.


----------



## woody101 (Sep 2, 2011)

Future GTP enclosure getting one this season


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Sep 2, 2011)




----------



## denozo (Sep 2, 2011)

Take two, Thanks frogboy77. 
View attachment 216137


----------



## sutto75 (Sep 2, 2011)

Here is one i have done View attachment 216140
View attachment 216139
View attachment 216138
View attachment 216141


----------



## denozo (Sep 2, 2011)

Hey sutto75 your having the same problem as me the pictures won't work


----------



## sutto75 (Sep 2, 2011)

denozo said:


> Hey sutto75 your having the same problem as me the pictures won't work



Must be BAD people........lol


----------



## sagara_cp_2006 (Sep 2, 2011)

I love your enclosures.


----------



## AndrewHenderson (Sep 2, 2011)

you're doing it all wrong guys, you have to show a really bad enclousure so that amazing amazon feel sorry for your pet and try make it happier by giving you a free mister .


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Sep 2, 2011)

WOW!!. This is going to be harder to judge than I first thought! Please keep giving "likes" so I can see what the APS members are thinking.
Paul


----------



## Smithers (Sep 2, 2011)

Jarrod_H said:


> this is my 90 x 45 x 90 Exo Terra it houses Bones my jungle python and a monsoon mister it just what i need.



Insane!!! love it I don't want the prize now, give it to this one for sure.


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Sep 2, 2011)

We can't see yours sutto75 !


----------



## Smithers (Sep 2, 2011)

Issues uploading? 
Go Advanced, 
Scroll to Manage Attachments, 
Add Files, 
Browse, 
Upload, 
Insert Inline, 
Submit Reply.

For some reason the insert image function doesn't work for me either if your trying that way.


----------



## snakeluvver (Sep 2, 2011)

Ok Im definately not entering my pic now.


----------



## sutto75 (Sep 2, 2011)

Amazing Amazon said:


> We can't see yours sutto75 !


see if this works..thanks Smithers


----------



## RSPcrazy (Sep 2, 2011)

Heres my boyds enclosure, 2400L x 2400H x 1200D.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Sep 2, 2011)

Amazing Amazon said:


> To launch the new Exo Terra Monsoon Mister we are offering a free Monsoon Mister with postage to the person from APS who posts *the best looking enclosure suitable for this unit*.


So technically I could take an image of someone else's enclosure and post it?? 
*furiously googles enclosure images to win prize* 
Might be a loophole there that needs closing.
Maybe picture has to include your "sign in" name hand written or something to prove the pictures relation to the poster. 
Jusayin


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Sep 2, 2011)

mad_at_arms said:


> So technically I could take an image of someone else's enclosure and post it??
> *furiously googles enclosure images to win prize*
> Might be a loophole there that needs closing.
> Maybe picture has to include your "sign in" name hand written or something to prove the pictures relation to the poster.
> Jusayin



Yeah we've already considered this and it does have to be your own enclosure. We will seek confirmation once a winner has been selected.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Sep 2, 2011)

Cool
May the best (suited) enclosure win.


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Sep 2, 2011)

We have not seen any invert tanks yet! Where is everyone with there cool looking spider and scorpion setups?


----------



## frogboy77 (Sep 2, 2011)

Here is some more pics, 
of my frogs and i and of them by themselves, 
plus one of the waterfall in the tank.....


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Sep 2, 2011)

Frogboy we will need a picture of you actually sitting in your terrarium or we will class it as fake!
Just kidding!!!
Paul


----------



## frogboy77 (Sep 3, 2011)

Amazing Amazon said:


> Frogboy we will need a picture of you actually sitting in your terrarium or we will class it as fake!
> Just kidding!!!
> Paul



"sitting in your terrarium" that would be awkward, its 3ft x 2ft, :lol:


----------



## AusReptiles88 (Sep 3, 2011)

View attachment 216326
Probably wont win but thought I'd give it a try. This is my Angle heads setup (sorry for pic quality!), they only drink water I spray on them so the mister would be very handy, and as you might see, some of my live plants are having bit of a hard time :/
I've also got a quick video If you need it.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Sep 3, 2011)

Consider this my entry


----------



## matt74 (Sep 3, 2011)

Frogboy or jarrod have my vote. Frogboy just ahead, and yeah, I definitely think he wins if he squeezes himself into the enclosure and gets a photo....


----------



## Defective (Sep 3, 2011)

Smithers said:


> Issues uploading?
> Go Advanced,
> Scroll to Manage Attachments,
> Add Files,
> ...



or if using a image URL deselect the box that is ticked underneath where the URL goes!


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Sep 3, 2011)

*Started from scratch.....
*






















[video=youtube_share;F3O1ttO8RH0]http://youtu.be/F3O1ttO8RH0[/video]


----------



## frogboy77 (Sep 3, 2011)

matt74 said:


> Frogboy or jarrod have my vote. Frogboy just ahead, and yeah, I definitely think he wins if he squeezes himself into the enclosure and gets a photo....



challenge accepted!:lol:


----------



## Kimberlyann (Sep 3, 2011)

I like frogboy's, not all crowded and u can actually see all the frogs with out having to look hard


----------



## denozo (Sep 4, 2011)

Hi guys as proof that this my enclosure ive decided to put up some progressive shots designing it. The first is the ledge I made prior to grouting, the second is the enclosure minus the waterfall and some other bits and the final is my girls relaxing enjoying a mist (from my spraybottle)


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Sep 4, 2011)

We wondered where you would have got that ledge from. Now we know!


----------



## snakeluvver (Sep 4, 2011)

At the moment I'd say its tied between owzi jarrod and basssman. All amazing enclosures!


----------



## Boney (Sep 4, 2011)

couple of mine


----------



## Basssman (Sep 4, 2011)

Keep the cool pics up guys some awsome enclosures soo far


----------



## frogboy77 (Sep 4, 2011)

Basssman said:


> Come on guys keep posting pics only a hour to go!



i thought it ended on the 11th

......................


----------



## denozo (Sep 4, 2011)

Yea that was my first attempt at a DIY. I also tried a waterfall however didn't get the waterproofing quite right. It wasn't pretty


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Sep 5, 2011)

Yes it ends this coming Sunday so keep them coming!


----------



## mad_at_arms (Sep 5, 2011)

I was going to say give it to jungleman when I started watching his video, but then I turned the sound up.


----------



## Kurto (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 5, 2011)

hmmmmmmm
well my marsh frog takeaway containers wouldnt mind a bit of a 'mist up'  - if it could fit


----------



## Elite_Reptiles (Sep 5, 2011)

mad_at_arms said:


> I was going to say give it to jungleman when I started watching his video, but then I turned the sound up.



LOL... why? The gtp likes it, watch it again and you will notice him bopping along in-time with the music


----------



## dottyback (Sep 7, 2011)

mmm.... I still might enter even thou i own one of these units! I could do with another! ;-)


----------



## Basssman (Sep 7, 2011)

Keep the pics coming guys


----------



## frogboy77 (Sep 8, 2011)

dottyback said:


> mmm.... I still might enter even thou i own one of these units! I could do with another! ;-)



what would you rate these out of ten?.....


----------



## dottyback (Sep 10, 2011)

frogboy77 said:


> what would you rate these out of ten?.....



I would give the unit a 9 out of 10! they work really well with a consistent fine mist!


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Sep 10, 2011)

OK with only a little over 24 hours to go we have a massive difference of opinion from the Amazing Amazon crew so we need APS help! We have narrowed it down to five finalists and in no specific order they are listed below.
Sutto
Jarrod
Frogboy
Owzi
Jungleman


----------



## denozo (Sep 10, 2011)

Well done all the finalists, my vote is for Jarrod. Also if the winner doesn't want the unit I am more than happy to take it off their hands hahaha


----------



## snakeluvver (Sep 10, 2011)

Hmm its tricky, I'd say its between Jarrod and Owzi... but I think I'm gunna go for Jarrod, he's setup a very spectacular tank there.


----------



## jewelz (Sep 10, 2011)

Amazing setup Jungleman...


----------



## dihsmaj (Sep 10, 2011)

Frogboy!

LOLJKS Jungleman...
no wait Jarrod.
Yes, Jarrod.


----------



## snakeluvver (Sep 10, 2011)

Thats 3 votes for jarrod one for jungleman 
But with 24 hours to go anything could change


----------



## frogboy77 (Sep 10, 2011)

Snakeluvver3 said:


> Frogboy!
> 
> LOLJKS Jungleman...
> no wait Jarrod.
> Yes, Jarrod.



not fair! lol:lol:


----------



## ChondroAddict (Sep 10, 2011)

Frogboy has my vote. Very nice layout without hiding your animals. Good to see a young kid putting attention into something other than playstation lol.


----------



## GeckoGuy (Sep 10, 2011)

Jungleman


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Sep 11, 2011)

Jungleman has my vote!


----------



## kodi08 (Sep 11, 2011)

I will give it a go 










And my tank coz its looking good atm




Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## KREPS2011 (Sep 11, 2011)

I vote for jungleman 
Can i still enter this late the comp lol


----------



## snakeluvver (Sep 11, 2011)

I think theyve already chosen the finalists.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah jungleman can have my vote.(despite the Seal soundtrack)


----------



## KREPS2011 (Sep 11, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> I think theyve already chosen the finalists.


 
Thought so lol


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Sep 11, 2011)

My vote goes to Frogboy77. His tank is just awesome, wish I could have one like his, I definitely think he deserves to win!
Tara


----------



## spyder6052 (Sep 11, 2011)

frogboy77 gets my vote aswell, great looking set up


----------



## frogboy77 (Sep 11, 2011)

gave the tank a clean out and thought i would knock up a vido for this competition....


[video=youtube;VrEkrLfIueU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VrEkrLfIueU[/video]


----------



## richoman_3 (Sep 11, 2011)

im going with Brett (smithers)
yours is good Frogboy, but for me i just dont think its natural enough

oh wait brett isnt in it , Jungleman for me then


----------



## frogboy77 (Sep 11, 2011)

one hour to go!


----------



## frognut (Sep 11, 2011)

frogboy has my vote. Its nice to be able to see the frogs easily. Gotta love those froggies


----------



## snakeluvver (Sep 11, 2011)

Just saying, isnt it kind of a bad thing you can see them as they dont have anywhere to hide? Or do frogs not need hides?


----------



## dihsmaj (Sep 11, 2011)

Frogboy, your tank is nice and all, but it isn't natural.


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Sep 11, 2011)

Taking into account votes from here at APS and votes from the crew at Amazing Amazon. This winner is
*
FROGBOY
Congradulations !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*
Please PM or email us your details so we can send it out for you tomorrow
Paul


----------



## Scalez108 (Sep 11, 2011)

Awsome enclosures everyone!!!-beter than i could ever do


----------



## frognut (Sep 11, 2011)

I have 6 species of frog at my place and magnificent tree frogs dont tend to hide anyway, they are a very easy going laid back frog. This is a picture of my red eye tank.


----------



## Jarrod_H (Sep 11, 2011)

Good job FrogBoy, looks like ill just have to go buy one next week.


----------



## Amazing Amazon (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who posted. There were some awesome tanks we saw on this thread.


----------



## sutto75 (Sep 11, 2011)

well done FrogBoy and well done to you and your team Paul. A good bit of fun....


----------



## frogboy77 (Sep 11, 2011)

thankyou so Much paul and the team at Amazing Amazon, i stoked and can't wait to get the system all set up!
also thanks to everyone who voted for me and gave me likes that were all appreciated....
looks like i'll have to make a video to promote the product for you paul!...


----------



## snakeluvver (Sep 11, 2011)

Oh, uh well done frogboy


----------



## frogboy77 (Sep 11, 2011)

thanks everybody.... i will definitely be posting some pics of it all set up as well as a video....'

any suggestions on the timing sqeduele i should do?



Jarrod_H said:


> Good job FrogBoy, looks like ill just have to go buy one next week.



thanks, your setup was pretty awesome aswell,..... imagine if it was live in stead of fake plants....


----------



## sutto75 (Sep 11, 2011)

timing should be 10.2-3.7-6.45-6.41+21.3698
lol


----------



## frogboy77 (Sep 11, 2011)

sutto75 said:


> timing should be 10.2-3.7-6.45-6.41+21.3698
> lol



ok.. bit technical there, could your brake that down please... .....:lol:

do you have any simplified equations.. the system apparently has a timer for how long between each misting and how long of misting


----------



## snakeluvver (Sep 11, 2011)

I must admit, frogboy, you kinda need the mister the most. Frogs need higher humidity than Jarrods jungle.


----------



## Tidy_1200 (Sep 11, 2011)

quick question...
I'm thinkin off gettin a frog setup like frogboy's, how many GTF's can u have in a tank that size?
cheers guys.


----------



## frogboy77 (Sep 12, 2011)

vt_calais_85 said:


> quick question...
> I'm thinkin off gettin a frog setup like frogboy's, how many GTF's can u have in a tank that size?
> cheers guys.



i've got seven adult frogs in there, ( 4 greens & 3 mags ) but i think that you wouldn't put anymore than 9 or 10 in there or it would be to crowded


----------



## snakeluvver (Sep 12, 2011)

How big is that tank


----------



## frogboy77 (Sep 12, 2011)

2ft high x 2ft long


----------



## dihsmaj (Sep 12, 2011)

Frogboy, that's a bit crowded.


----------



## dottyback (Sep 12, 2011)

Well done frogboy!


----------



## frogboy77 (Sep 12, 2011)

not really, there is enough rocks for them to have one each as well as the pond to sit in, the ledge, the top of the waterfall, and the edges of the pond, not to mention the glass of coarse , anyway back on topic..... do you have any suggestions for the timing for the mister?....



dottyback said:


> Well done frogboy!



thanks mate


----------



## snakeluvver (Sep 12, 2011)

Hmm how about you send it to me and ill, uh, set it up for you...
I wont keep it...
I pwomise


----------



## frogboy77 (Sep 12, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> Hmm how about you send it to me and ill, uh, set it up for you...
> I wont keep it...
> I pwomise



i don't think so, :lol:lol


----------



## woody101 (Sep 12, 2011)

I calll cheats!!! read the first page it says photo's not video's should redraw 

Congrats Frogboy

I stand corrected i went through all the pages again and Frogboy did post pics


----------



## frogboy77 (Sep 12, 2011)

just been informed that it is on its way...


----------



## Morgan_dragon (Sep 12, 2011)

woot woot! well done frog boy...


----------



## spyder6052 (Sep 12, 2011)

congrats frogboy


----------

